# JONAS 4.1.4 Start Probleme



## hunter1977 (2. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mehrmals versucht JONAS zum Laufen zu bringen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe den JONAS_ROOT sowie den Pfad Eintrag nach Anleitung gesetzt.

Jedesmal wenn ich jonas start eingebe, fängt er normal an hochzufahren und bricht an folgender Stelle ab:

```
Exception during execution of org.objectweb.jonas.server.Server : Error while getting MBeans names: java.rmi.ConnectIOExceptionjava.rmi.ConnectIOException: Exception creating connection to: 192.168.0.2; nested exception is:
        java.net.NoRouteToHostException: No route to host
org.objectweb.jonas.jmx.ManagementException : Error while getting MBeans names: java.rmi.ConnectIOExceptionjava.rmi.ConnectIOException: Exception creating connection to: 192.168.0.2; nested exception is:
        java.net.NoRouteToHostException: No route to host
        at org.objectweb.jonas.jmx.ManagementReprImpl.queryNames(ManagementReprImpl.java:208)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.jmx.JonasManagementRepr.queryNames(JonasManagementRepr.java:94)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.jmx.J2eeObjectName.queryStrings(J2eeObjectName.java:98)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.ear.Ear.setModules(Ear.java:179)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.ear.Ear.<init>(Ear.java:114)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.ear.EarServiceImpl.deployEar(EarServiceImpl.java:1080)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.ear.EarServiceImpl.doStart(EarServiceImpl.java:1208)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.service.AbsServiceImpl.start(AbsServiceImpl.java:80)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.service.ServiceManager.startServices(ServiceManager.java:313)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.server.Server.start(Server.java:590)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.server.Server.main(Server.java:177)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.server.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:90)
Caused by: java.rmi.ConnectIOException: Exception creating connection to: 192.168.0.2; nested exception is:
        java.net.NoRouteToHostException: No route to host
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(TCPEndpoint.java:580)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(TCPChannel.java:185)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.newConnection(TCPChannel.java:171)
        at org.objectweb.carol.rmi.jrmp.server.JUnicastRef.invoke(JUnicastRef.java:142)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.jmx.RMIConnectorImpl_Stub.queryNames(Unknown Source)
        at org.objectweb.jonas.jmx.ManagementReprImpl.queryNames(ManagementReprImpl.java:204)
        ... 15 more
Caused by: java.net.NoRouteToHostException: No route to host
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:305)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:171)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:158)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:124)
        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(RMIDirectSocketFactory.java:22)
        at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(RMIMasterSocketFactory.java:128)
        at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(TCPEndpoint.java:562)
        ... 20 more
JOnAS server jonas unreachable
```
Ich sehe zwar das dort No route to host steht, aber was soll ich denn jetzt machen?

Kann mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen?

Danke Hunter


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Jan 2005)

was ist denn nun mit 192.168.0.2 - ist das dein Rechner?

ist vielleicht ein Port belegt, den Jonas auch verwenden will?


----------



## hunter1977 (3. Jan 2005)

So, habe den Fehler gefunden.

Ich benutze ein Unix System und dort gibt es eine host Datei.
In dieser habe ich gerade "192.168.0.2  mein Rechnername" eingetragen.

Und siehe da jetzt kann Jonas ohne Probleme starten.


Danke Hunter


----------

